# natalie  asks



## natalie23 (26 Aug 2009)

Hi ,

Just have a couple of questions about basic training , do you do any training for your test? or are you tested right away? Also if you cant successfully complete part of the test are you sent home? 

 Thank You


----------



## natalie23 (26 Aug 2009)

Also I'm wondering if anyone has any tips on chin ups , I find these to be challenging and I'm moving so I'm not going to live close to a gym!  I have to practise these at home  any ideas?

      Thanks Again


----------



## 3rdroyal (26 Aug 2009)

You can buy a bar that gets installed in a doorway for pretty cheap. Just do a set whenever you walk through the doorway.

As for your first question, the recruiter should be able to answer it. The PT standard has changed since I did BMQ, so I cant tell you how it works now. I suggest you just work on running, pushups, situps, grip-strength (dont know if they even do that anymore). The better prepared you are, the easier whatever PT they hit you with will be.


----------



## the_girlfirend (26 Aug 2009)

first of all, chin ups are not required for you to pass the test (it is a great exercise but don't hurt yourself trying)

Assisted chin ups are the way to go if you cannot do one by yourself... practice with a friend holding your legs. Also practice your hand grip by doing monkey bars... it will help you. 

If you cannot get a friend to help you, try to do chin ups with a bar that is low enough so you can cheat with your legs on the ground... or if the bar is high use a chair to help you as needed.

If you don't go to a gym find a park in your neighborhood that has monkey bars

Good luck


----------



## natalie23 (27 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I'm just wondering what exactly is the step test ? Is the 2.4 km test on a track ? Is it outside?

                              Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2009)

The step test involves going up and down a small set of steps for a period of time.

Here's a _huge_ thread on it:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12943.0.html

If you are going to BMQ in St. Jean, you will not be doing a step test.

As far as the 2.4 km, not sure what you are asking.   ???

But here's a thread on the 2.4 km run:  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/39918.0.html

You will be doing the ExPres test at BMQ and the 13 km BFT (rucksack march).

Use the search function in the Physical Training & Standards sub-forum.  You'll be amazed at what you come up with!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Sep 2009)

Locked. Thanks Moe.

...and Natalie, please start reading and then ask.


----------



## Dante_Of_Canada (29 Sep 2009)

So I applied for Artillery Soldier Field yesterday, and I need to prepare for BMQ ( if I get accepted of course) , my push up is coming along nicely, sit ups also, running too, only thing I believe I need to work on is my Chin-ups/ pull ups. How often should I do chin-ups? Should I do it the same day I do weight lift for my biceps? Or the day after, then have 1 rest day after chin ups?  Also, I am able to do about 1-2 chin ups and then can't, should I practice holding the position when im down and up of the bar and should i practice  slowly going from up position to down? But how often should I do it? At what point can it be dangerous for doing it too much?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Sep 2009)

Are these some sort of special Chin-ups/Pull ups that we have never discussed before?  I am sure that they are not.

TOPIC LOCKED !


----------



## natalie23 (8 Oct 2009)

Hi,

 Just a little confused about the threshold stage for the shuttle run, for under 35 it shows a chart with 1km , 1.5km , 2 km  and acceptable times for the distances! For women  stage 2.5 is the threshold is this equivalent to 2km which has to be completed in 15min29sec? In the self-assessment the 2.4km run for  women under 30  has acceptable time of 14:26-12:36?

          Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Oct 2009)

natalie23, I would think you've been here long enough to know to *use the Search function*.

There are numerous threads on the "Beep Test".  The numbers you are referring to are levels, not kilometers.

Here's a 13-page thread on the 20 meter Beep Test.

I also found this chart which shows you the distances for each level.


----------



## kratz (8 Oct 2009)

Moe,

Your answers are repeating themselves. Wait a moment, so are natalie23's questions.

If you are using the treadmill to train and pass the 20MSR, which is one component of the EXPRESS Test. Women under 35 will have to reach Stage 4. This means if you can run for four minutes on the treadmill at 10.5kmph, you will be well on your way to passing the 20MSR.


----------



## SupersonicMax (8 Oct 2009)

kratz,

The 20 MSR is better trained by doing interval training.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (9 Oct 2009)

Thanks for that link Pmed.That is a VERY helpful resource for anyone who wishes to see what each beep contains and how log it takes to get to each level.
I have always been in fairly good shape but never ever made it past 11-12 cant remember now.21 seems crazy!

It does seem a little fast.I dont remember the km/hr being so fast the last time I did it.I do remember the making the first beep on level 11-12 but deciding that was enough when I got a warning on the other side.

Thanks again


----------



## natalie23 (9 Oct 2009)

I did use the search engine  but was still a litlle unsure!

             Thanks for the links!


----------



## natalie23 (10 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I searched to find out what PT long and PT short stands for but couldn't find any matches! Also, it was mentioned bathing suits are provided by QM , no matches were available for QM either ! Any replies would be appreciated!

              Thank You!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (10 Oct 2009)

Ha.
Its the french instructor way of saying jogging suit and shorts and t shirt.

That brought me back to getting yelled at for "having yer pt short on" insert french cussing.


----------



## bran (10 Oct 2009)

It means t-shirt and shorts, and track pants and sweatshirt.


----------



## natalie23 (11 Oct 2009)

Okay thanks so much I had no idea , do you know what QM is ?


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Oct 2009)

natalie23 said:
			
		

> Okay thanks so much I had no idea , do you know what QM is ?




Yes.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2009)

Yes.


----------



## GAP (11 Oct 2009)

If you look to the right hand side of the main page you will see....

Military Word Of The Day 

and under that you will find

Search Military Terms


----------



## natalie23 (12 Oct 2009)

thank you


----------



## natalie23 (15 Oct 2009)

When training for the shuttle run should you keep running without stopping for water, etc?

                    Thanks


----------



## Fusaki (15 Oct 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Oct 2009)

FML


----------



## Neolithium (16 Oct 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> FML


Just the laugh I needed after getting back from the gym!  ;D  I haven't seen that picture in quite a while.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Oct 2009)

natalie23 said:
			
		

> When training for the shuttle run should you keep running without stopping for water, etc?



Yes, because when you do the run on the ExPres test, it is continuous, there is NO stopping.  If you stop, you will be failed, so make sure your shoelaces are double tied as well.



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> FML



I agree and like the picture too.


----------

